# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Lindsey Video interview of MFUE scar area at 29 days McLean VA

## Dr. Lindsey

Victor came back now 29 days postop.  Shown in the video is his recipient area looking normal for this time frame.  Also shown are close pics of his MFUE scar area.   For clarification I put up still pics of linear scars in his temple region from a cosmetic procedure to show a good, but not great, linear scar in the same patient.  This, I think, allows viewers a reasonable comparison of the 2 procedure scars at an early postop time frame.

He'll be back regularly and I'll update his scar progress.

Guys, the real problem with putting up a bunch of scar pics is getting patients to show up...unless there is a problem.  Since this fellow likes visiting and hanging out, and we've done work on him before...unless he has some major issue, he'll be in fairly regularly.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

The video is:    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwlh8...ature=youtu.be


And his previous procedure post is:  https://www.baldtruthtalk.com/thread...in-hairstylist.

----------


## BlackBeard

Dr Lindsey, What do you think of using the mFUE punch as a way to enhance wider sections of a strip scar? Seems as if the tool being that its shaped like a football would work well for that.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Ah...now I see that you referenced this when you asked the question elsewhere on the forum.  No I'd just cut the scar out  in most circumstances.  This tool is excellent for harvesting hair...not scar excision.  Its too little.

Thanks

Dr. Lindsey

----------

